# intercomunicador para motociclistas



## diegoca (Jun 11, 2006)

Hola, soy un motociclista, con conocimientos basicos de electronica y me gustaria recibir información y/o planos para realizar un intercomunicador adaptable a dos cascos por medio de conductores de hasta 50cm. de distancia.. cualquier tipo de información me resulta importante, gracias...


----------



## COMECOCO (Jun 23, 2006)

Adjunto te envio el archivo en pdf con las especificaciones y el plano para que lo puedas montar, te digo de antemano que ya lo probé y funciona muy bien, la verdad no he tenido mucho tiempo para hacerle modificaciones pero a mi manera de ver le faltaria tal vez un filtro para eliminar el ruido, en algun lugar leí que colocando dos microfonos en contrafase y utilizando un amplificador diferencial se podría anular los ruidos externos en el comunicador, la parte inalambrica ya es un poco mas complicada por lo demas si logras encontrar la falla te agradezco me comentes..

Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 24, 2006)

Un metodo para hacerlo inalamprico es utilizar un acoplador magnetico.

Las bobinas de ferrita de las radios baratas de AM aplicas la señal directamente y en teoria funciona a corta distancia. (ruido?¿)


Otra forma es hacerlo inalambricamente con un TDA7000 que necesita pocas piezas.

Otra cosa para reducir el ruido deberias poner un filtro activo pasa banda en la zona vocal de 300-2000 o menor, te recomiendo que grabes la señal y luego la metas al ordenador y trastees con un editor de ondas como el cooledit o el mismo nero tiene una aplicacion.


----------



## frezamu (Abr 3, 2007)

hola a todos supongo que la mejor forma de fabricar esto inalambrico es sencillo lo que tenemos que hacer es utilizar dos transmisores de distinta frecuencia y dos receptores un circuito controlado por sonido para cuando uno comience a hablar se encienda el transmisor del casco y se apague cuando no hay señal yo estoy trabajando en esto no subo planos porque no e terminado pero les dejo la idea y si alguien quiere comenzar a subir planos se lo agradezco y podemos colavorarnos todos un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 24, 2007)

Ha veces en el supermecado lidl.es hacen ofertas de walkye de la marca u-com twinwalker, yo tengo una pareja que permite poner un microfono y permite trabajar como  si fuera un manos libres, hay muchos modelos y van desde 23€ a los 80€.
Todos son compatibles sea la marca que sea, pero no todos permiten conectar microfono externo como el mio a pesar que era de los baratos unos 23€ creo recordar.

Suelen venderlos en grandes superficies.


----------



## BAJOFE (May 31, 2007)

seria interesante poder hacer uno en conjunto, si nos juntamos a nivel foro podemos hacerlo. yo lo necesitaba urgente asique me compre un par de handies y andan muy bien. pero la idea es de diseñar y no gastar. un abrazo para todos y avisen que sale!!!!


----------



## faximar (Ene 21, 2009)

hola a tod@s, yo intenté hacer uno colocando una base de teléfonos inalámbricos dentro del sillón(baje la tension con un lm317)y en parado funcionaba bien, pero al rodar con la moto empezaban las interferencias, me compré un laringófono (en el decatlon)por si era el viento, pero siguió igual(probé en la moto y otro en un coche)me comentaron que era la frecuencia que utilizan los teléfonos que en movimiento produce esa interferencia.
¿qué opináis?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 24, 2009)

Si hablamos de intercomunicar conductor y pasajero en una misma moto, no es necesario que sea inalambrico... pero pensemos un poquito en la seguridad... si ponemos un headset dentro del casco, supongo que no sería nada agradable accidentarse y que el auricular te reviente una oreja o que el micrófono te rompa la bocam por lo que habría que mecanizar el casco y esto implicaría aumentar la señal del micrófono y del auricular... consiguientemente más ruido con el micrófono... es que si vamos a más de 100 km/h en ruta con viento en contra, por más que gritemos no nos vamos a escuchar nada... por eso se hace necesario implementar un sistema de estos... pero olviden un sonido limpio.

Respecto a ruidos electricos provenientes del motor, desde hace muchos años los autos traen un filtro... supongo que solo es un condensador, pero en los modelos de 20 años para aca ya lo traen. Desconozco si las motos lo traen.

Inalambrico sería interesante en el caso de viajar con otra moto... aunque a veces para viajar así más vale viajar solo que mal acompañado (es dificil ser niñera de un kamikaze que a 90km/h se pega a 1.5m de un camion, si no es menor distancia y mayor velocidad...). En este caso tendríamos el problema de la privacidad... un circuito made in casa y economico muy probablemente se nos meta en las radios de los autos y camiones circulen por la ruta. Para el caso, hay handys muy economicos como es el caso del Motorola Fv300 que vale algo así como $200 (pesos argentinos) el par y se los puede alimentar con pilas AAA. tienen algo así como 500mw de potencia y prometen un alcance cercano a los 16km, a pesar que solo nos interesarían unos metros o uno o dos kilómetros normalmente. Estos aparatos tienen conexión para auricular y micrófono externo, así que es una buena solución y nada cara para lo que es. Serían $100 cada handy...

Otra opción que se me ocurre son los walkie talkies... los de juguete... esos trabajan en la banda de once metros y cuestan la cuarta parte de los mencionados anteriormente... asi que sería cuestión de desarmarlos y conectarles auricular y micrófono... lo malo es que estos emiten y reciben en la misma frecuencia, por lo que hay un boton que hay que apretar cada vez que se quiere hablar... habría que ver esos que vienen tipo headset tal vez no necesiten esa intervención. Estos son un poquito más caros, pero para nuestro propósito supongo que vendran bien.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 24, 2009)

un clienete vino de urgencia, me pidio un amplificador para comunicar los dos cascos de una chopera. 

Compre un portero inalambrico de 2 telefonos. por $30. los desarme. adapte el parlante en el casco, que es muy chato, entra ok.

El microfono lo pusimos en el frente, sellado con fastick solo qdejamos un pequeño orifisio. despues lo tapamos con el forro del casco.

Funciona de lujo. no ruidos. Pero tenes que enchufar un jack al casco.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 24, 2009)

si el trabajo sobre el casco está bien hecho, creo que cumple con su función de seguridad... y la verdad que tras ponerme un par de palos (chocar un perro a  115 km/h con arrastron de 40 metros y freno contra el cordón de la vereda... y chocar de frente contra una chevrolet c10 a unos 60 km/h) le veo cierto valor al casco y no se si me animaría a meterle cosas dentro.

Ahora, el casco siempre me sirvió pero las rodillas... pff se llevan la peor parte siempre!


----------



## faximar (Ene 24, 2009)

por ahora tengo un manos libres pequeño frente al mentón y un altavoz dentro de la almohadilla(estoy buscando un sofware para symbiam de intercomunicador de nokias)el altavoz tiene bastantes menos ohmios que el pequeño que traia de fabrica, pero aguanta.DJ_GLENN tienes razón y voy dejar solo en el menton el micro, o quizas nada y se lo acoplo al laringofono.
saludos y gracias


----------



## diego_z (Ene 24, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> (chocar un perro a  115 km/h con arrastron de 40 metros y freno contra el cordón de la vereda...
> Ahora, el casco siempre me sirvió pero las rodillas... pff se llevan la peor parte siempre!



tuve exactamente la misma experiencia de vida que tu y no recomiendo no usar el casco o introducirle cosas dentro, aunque es para pensarlo en la parte de los oidos el tergopol del casco es bastante grueso creo que tal vez quedaria bastante bien poniendo el parlantecito contra la fibra de vidrio y solo dejar un orificio equeño hacia el oido , eso de la niñera es totalmente cierto


----------

